# What 8 string beast is this?!



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Dec 19, 2008)

prolly wrong thread, but who cares, this thing is interesting
anybody know what company built this?

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/.../namm 2007/Davidanda8stringGuitarNAMM2007.jpg


----------



## Demeyes (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know who built it, but that is the ugliest and least playable looking 8 string I have ever seen.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR (Dec 19, 2008)

Demeyes said:


> I don't know who built it, but that is the ugliest and least playable looking 8 string I have ever seen.


----------



## 70Seven (Dec 19, 2008)

If its done by a company, shame on them, if its done by an individual, good for him.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 19, 2008)

wow that's really bad ......


----------



## Anthony (Dec 19, 2008)

Halo?


----------



## Tomii Sonic (Dec 19, 2008)

YIKES


----------



## JakeRI (Dec 19, 2008)

thats is to 8 string as yamaha is to les paul


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Dec 19, 2008)

I kinda like it...


----------



## Uncle Remus (Dec 19, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Halo?


 
LMAO! was that a reference to how their guitars look in general? (not so good imo)

Good day to you sir


----------



## Stephen (Dec 19, 2008)

hes not the only one who thought that ahha


----------



## plyta (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm actually puzzled how come you guys don't remeber this guitar. It was introduced around the same time as 2228 and octavia although I never seen any other pictures on the net except from 2007 winter namm and from their site. It must have never went into production. 

Brooklyn Gear: New Brooklyn Gear 8 String Guitar


----------



## Uncle Remus (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote from the site: 



> So we got out some paper and started to sketch the headstock to have it look like the Brooklyn Bridge.


 
Good idea? 

I think not


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 19, 2008)

i think its an oni ?


----------



## GTR0B (Dec 19, 2008)

Kornfann1024 said:


> i think its an oni ?



Wash your mouth out sonny, that ain't no Oni.


----------



## sworth9411 (Dec 19, 2008)

I am excited to see a Les Paul style 8 string....I would really like to see one of better build quality with correct dimensions and without that headstock, better fret access, not wack proportions, etc....actually basicly not that guitar but hey what can you do...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 19, 2008)

ESPlayer said:


> Wash your mouth out sonny, that ain't no Oni.



Yeah, he probably forgot about the prerequisite for Oni's beig Oni's is that they are orgasm inducing.


----------



## Variant (Dec 19, 2008)

Ewwwwwww... L.P. shape. 

*Variant does not like L.P. shaped things.


----------



## Randomist (Dec 19, 2008)

i'd quite like to see esp's take on one, LP shape might work for an 8 if done right... but i'd prefer an ibby iceman 8.

as for brooklyn gear... they should have stuck with their niche in ugly straps.


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Dec 19, 2008)

looks like a Halo to me.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 20, 2008)

*BRAIN VOMIT*

I hate David Shankle *an old friend of mine Idolised him*

and that guitar is blasphemous...and not in a good way.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 20, 2008)

That's not a Beast, not even a BC Rich. It's some kind of single cut. 

Not Beast







Beast





There ya go.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 20, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> That's not a Beast, not even a BC Rich. It's some kind of single cut.
> 
> Not Beast
> 
> ...


----------



## Apophis (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## JakeRI (Dec 21, 2008)

i hate bc rich


----------



## Randy (Dec 21, 2008)

Some of the comments on here are priceless. 

Either way, a single-cut 8 string is a neat idea even if that thing is friggin' hideous.


----------



## Quantumface (Dec 21, 2008)

wow. pretty much looks like someone put 8 strings on my penis and held it


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd prefer the Brooklin bridge thingie than a danelectro 8 string, THOSE would be real hideous, for those who want to brain vomit as much as i did, here.





EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Variant (Dec 21, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> I'd prefer the Brooklin bridge thingie than a danelectro 8 string, THOSE would be real hideous, for those who want to brain vomit as much as i did, here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's toast!!!


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 21, 2008)

Variant said:


> It's toast!!!


----------



## Totem_37 (Dec 22, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> I'd prefer the Brooklin bridge thingie than a danelectro 8 string, THOSE would be real hideous, for those who want to brain vomit as much as i did, here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MUST....RESIST....TEMPTATION....TO....BUY.....ERRRRGGHHHH

That guitar is awesome in the same way that a drunken hobo whose shoes are on fire is awesome. Hilarious to look at, but you don't want one in your house.


----------



## MFB (Dec 22, 2008)

Can't play past 14th fret unless you tap either


----------



## plyta (Dec 22, 2008)

AeonSolus said:


> I'd prefer the Brooklin bridge thingie than a danelectro 8 string, THOSE would be real hideous, for those who want to brain vomit as much as i did, here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it real or just photoshoped? I can't tell 
EDIT: now I see


----------



## AeonSolus (Dec 22, 2008)

plyta said:


> Is it real or just photoshoped? I can't tell
> EDIT: now I see



if it was real, the Four horsemen would be knocking at my door and saying "the end is here.", or maybe to eat some cookies and milk.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Dec 23, 2008)

The thought of an 8-string LP or singlecut is very interesting to me, although I prefer more superstrat-like style bodies. However, that guitar IS ridiculously out of proportion lol.


----------



## nuclearvoodoo (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## ledzep4eva (Dec 23, 2008)

WTF is up with the string spacing on the low F#?!

Man, Halo fail HARD.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 24, 2008)

ledzep4eva said:


> WTF is up with the string spacing on the low F#?!
> 
> Man, Halo fail HARD.



Huh?

No Halo has been posted in this thread...


----------



## KahlerPlayer (Jun 6, 2010)

No idea what company, but i feel like being the idiot and pointing out
It has EMG X 808 Pickups and Kahler tremolo


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 6, 2010)

wait.....thats David Shankle....that must be a dean

you can tell by the kissy face.


----------



## Haunted (Jun 6, 2010)

if I recall correctly this guitar has been discussed before on these boards, I think there's a guy here that owns one of these...
anyway, can't remember the brand name
don't like it, but each to his own..


----------



## TMM (Jun 6, 2010)

It is a David Shankle sig, and yes, it has been discussed already.


----------



## CFB (Jun 6, 2010)

Over a year bump?
This thread provides big luls


----------



## Kapee (Jun 6, 2010)

That looks soooooooo cheap. I've been GASing for 7/8-string LP, but i wouldnt eaven think about this one. Ugh


----------

